# HPEVS B-Face or C-Face with CANEV adapter?



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Why not ask CANEV?


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

I used a CANEV adapter. I also used an AC50-B face as it duplicates a 9" DC motor.

Randy at CANEV can also reiterate this.

Miz


----------



## sholland (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah Randy confirmed that a B-face should be used...


----------

